# Covid-19: teorie e medicine non convenzionali



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

In Italia vengono contati come decessi per o con covid le persone con diverse malattie che periscono per l'aggravarsi delle proprie condizioni (a prescindere dal covid), come ha sempre sottolineato la Protezione Civile, per cui solamente il 3% dei casi non aveva alcuna malattia pregressa ( ma mancano indagini su questo 3%).

Ma si apprende che questo modo di conteggiare è lo stesso in Germania e USA.
Ancora più inquietante la situazione in America, in cui si hanno notizie di decessi in cui il covid non c'entra nulla: 
in Michigan una persona morta *per suicidio* è stata testata post-mortem (perchè aveva un famigliare ricoverato e positivo), e trovato positivo il decesso è stato *contato come covid".*
Medicare attribuisce 13.000$ per un normale decesso, ma ben 39.000$ se il deceduto aveva un ventilatore artificiale.
Scott Jensen è venuto a conoscenza di istruzioni di contare qualsiasi decesso come covid anche in assenza di test.

Quindi in Italia prende forza la dichiarazione di quell' operatore delle onoranze funebri (anonimo) che parla di sovvenzioni agli ospedali, per ogni paziente curato per covid e per ogni decesso da covid, che così hanno interesse a gonfiare i numeri al massimo.

E prende un risvolto inquietante l'accusa di Montanari secondo cui dopo 50 autopsie si è dedotto che 9 pazienti intubati su 10 siano deceduti invece per embolie polmonari e non per polmonite, quindi in seguito a diagnosi errate. Diagnosi errate perchè le sovvenzioni sono per le terapie intensive (ventilatori) quindi non c'era interesse ad una cura che non portasse denaro? Non solo, ma l'intubare un paziente aggrava la sua salute accelerandone il decesso. A ciò si aggiungono cure troppo aggressive che avrebbero causato reazioni eccessive portando ad una morte veloce il paziente, così si spiegano i tanti decessi repentini, anche di persone sane.
E così si spiega anche l'impossibilità di assistere i propri cari, l'impossibilità di vedere i corpi, e la cremazione affrettata e generalizzata, in un Paese cristiano in cui le famiglie vorrebbero una sepoltura che viene negata dalle autorità.
Così si spiegano anche gli innumerevoli casi di necrologi a cui viene forzatamente cambiata la dicitura della causa di morte.

Nota dell'Amministrazione

Allora: leggete bene. Considerato che si parla di teorie che nulla hanno a che vedere con la medicina tradizionale, questo topic verrà spostato in un'altra area. E verrà reso topic unico per affrontare certe tematiche legate alle teorie non convenzionali. Se si rispetta il regolamento, non si censura nessuna idea altrui.

Considerato che si tratta di un topic unico su tematiche non convenzionali, entrate e rispondete solo se siete interessati a discuterne. Evitando trollate e insulti. Nessuno vi obbliga.

Restate on topic o i messaggi verranno eliminati. [MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION] usa questo topic anche per postare altre news del genere. Senza link (nemmeno abbreviati) e limitando i video.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2020)

Borrelli mi ricordo che lo disse in una delle prime conferenze che si contavano tutti i morti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)




----------



## cris (23 Aprile 2020)

Mah, questa notizia non ha senso: E' appurato che i dati di morti covid in lombardia ma in generale in italia siano sottostimate. non ha alcun senso sottostimare se fosse un guadagno sovrastimare.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Aprile 2020)

Se lo dice il guru Montanari, sarà tutto vero. Chissà se i suoi adepti sanno che NON è un medico, ma un farmacista ( non lo dico con l'intento di sminuire la categoria, rispettabilissima tra l'altro, ma il farmacista deve fare il farmacista e il medico il medico). Posso registrare anche io un audio spacciandomi per un extraterrestre, e avrei la stessa credibilità di questo sedicente cassamortaro. Poi ognuno creda a ciò che vuole ma spero che quando queste persone dovessero mai aver bisogno di un ricovero evitino di intasare gli ospedali e si curino con i loro guru e santoni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Aprile 2020)

Se sono confermate le sovvenzioni per i morti da covid per me è matematico che ci saranno stati intrallazzi strani da qualche parte.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Se lo dice il guru Montanari, sarà tutto vero. Chissà se i suoi adepti sanno che NON è un medico, ma un farmacista ( non lo dico con l'intento di sminuire la categoria, rispettabilissima tra l'altro, ma il farmacista deve fare il farmacista e il medico il medico). Posso registrare anche io un audio spacciandomi per un extraterrestre, e avrei la stessa credibilità di questo sedicente cassamortaro. Poi ognuno creda a ciò che vuole ma spero che quando queste persone dovessero mai aver bisogno di un ricovero evitino di intasare gli ospedali e si curino con i loro guru e santoni.



Non c'entra essere un medico o meno in quel caso, dato che parla in funzione di *divulgatore*, non avendo eseguito lui le autopsie.
Tu già avevi evaso la questione del cambiamento della prassi negli ospedali. Mi pari più un troll che altro. E nessuno sa chi ci sia dietro ad un nick...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Mah, questa notizia non ha senso: E' appurato che i dati di morti covid in lombardia ma in generale in italia siano sottostimate. non ha alcun senso sottostimare se fosse un guadagno sovrastimare.



Il conteggio dei morti totali non può essere sottostimato, oppure credi che abbiano perso il conto dei morti? Quando normalmente in Italia si contavano 1500 decessi al giorno, oggi con il covid si perde il conto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In Italia vengono contati come decessi per o con covid le persone con diverse malattie che periscono per l'aggravarsi delle proprie condizioni (a prescindere dal covid), come ha sempre sottolineato la Protezione Civile, per cui solamente il 3% dei casi non aveva alcuna malattia pregressa ( ma mancano indagini su questo 3%).
> 
> Ma si apprende che questo modo di conteggiare è lo stesso in Germania e USA.
> Ancora più inquietante la situazione in America, in cui si hanno notizie di decessi in cui il covid non c'entra nulla:
> ...



Non per essere polemico, ma nel tuo mondo c'è qualcosa che succede che non sia riconducibile ad un complotto? E bada che non sono un ingenuo, lo sappiamo bene che i soldi smuovono le montagne..però non si può nemmeno pensare che ci sia un complotto dietro ogni cosa..anche perché è matematico che dietro i complotti ci sono delle persone che congiurano, e se OGNI cosa diventa un complotto alla lunga siamo tutti congiuranti..

Per esempio sono certo che anche sta storia che un uomo deve introitare 2500 calorie al giorno, è tutta un complotto di che produce cibo per farcene consumare di più, un uomo vive senza problemi anche con 900 calorie al giorno..inoltre sono spalleggiati dai produttori di carta igienica perché se mangi di più c4ghi anche di più e i loro profitti crescono..e i produttori di carta igienica sono anche i primi che nascondono nel mondo i benefici dell'uso del bidè, se la gente si lavasse il sedere dopo aver defecato loro ci rimetterebbero..ecco perché nessuno lo adopera tranne noi e i giapponesi che hanno i water con lo spruzzo lava sedere..


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non c'entra essere un medico o meno in quel caso, dato che parla in funzione di *divulgatore*, non avendo eseguito lui le autopsie.
> Tu già avevi evaso la questione del cambiamento della prassi negli ospedali. Mi pari più un troll che altro. E nessuno sa chi ci sia dietro ad un nick...



Prima di tutto porta rispetto , ma di quale prassi parli ? Su Montanari ho la mia idea, non ho nessuna stima di lui, per come ti sei alterato forse sei tu stesso Montanari e in fondo non mi sorprenderebbe


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto porta rispetto , ma di quale prassi parli ? Su Montanari ho la mia idea, non ho nessuna stima di lui, per come ti sei alterato forse sei tu stesso Montanari e in fondo non mi sorprenderebbe



Hai la memoria piuttosto corta per essere un medico. La prassi secondo cui i pazienti gravi, anche per malattie ai polmoni, prima venivano lasciati morire sedati su un normale letto, senza portarli in rianimazione; ora invece col covid si portano tutti in rianimazione/terapia intensiva, cercando di salvarli (ma guardacaso sbagliando diagnosi e cure). Ed è per questo che le TI si sono intasate subito.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non per essere polemico, ma nel tuo mondo c'è qualcosa che succede che non sia riconducibile ad un complotto? E bada che non sono un ingenuo, lo sappiamo bene che i soldi smuovono le montagne..però non si può nemmeno pensare che ci sia un complotto dietro ogni cosa..anche perché è matematico che dietro i complotti ci sono delle persone che congiurano, e se OGNI cosa diventa un complotto alla lunga siamo tutti congiuranti..
> 
> Per esempio sono certo che anche sta storia che un uomo deve introitare 2500 calorie al giorno, è tutta un complotto di che produce cibo per farcene consumare di più, un uomo vive senza problemi anche con 900 calorie al giorno..inoltre sono spalleggiati dai produttori di carta igienica perché se mangi di più c4ghi anche di più e i loro profitti crescono..e i produttori di carta igienica sono anche i primi che nascondono nel mondo i benefici dell'uso del bidè, se la gente si lavasse il sedere dopo aver defecato loro ci rimetterebbero..ecco perché nessuno lo adopera tranne noi e i giapponesi che hanno i water con lo spruzzo lava sedere..



Anche la storia delle calorie è una baggianata. 
Io ho imparato fin da piccolo a dubitare delle notizie, ho sempre visto il marcio. Oggi c'è un bombardamento mediatico epocale su questa epidemia, è una menzogna ripetuta un trilione di volte che diventa una verità.
Ne sto vedendo tanti cadere in questo buco nero dei media che ha un'attrazione irresistibile. Anche persone che prima dicevano di non credere ai TG ecc... sono stati sconfitti, ora ci credono.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Hai la memoria piuttosto corta per essere un medico. La prassi secondo cui i pazienti gravi, anche per malattie ai polmoni, prima venivano lasciati morire sedati su un normale letto, senza portarli in rianimazione; ora invece col covid si portano tutti in rianimazione/terapia intensiva, cercando di salvarli.



Ma stai scherzando?questa cosa chi l'avrebbe detta ? Audio anonimo di chi a questo giro ? Negli ospedali si cerca di salvare sempre tutti, anzi con il covid non sono potuti andare in terapia intensiva molte persone perché non c'erano posti, e ti dico con assoluta certezza che per es all'ospedale di Brescia mai sono stati negati tanti ricoveri come in questi mesi. Altro che terapia intensiva per tutti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche la storia delle calorie è una baggianata.
> Io ho imparato fin da piccolo a dubitare delle notizie, ho sempre visto il marcio. Oggi c'è un bombardamento mediatico epocale su questa epidemia, è una menzogna ripetuta un trilione di volte che diventa una verità.
> Ne sto vedendo tanti cadere in questo buco nero dei media che ha un'attrazione irresistibile. Anche persone che prima dicevano di non credere ai TG ecc... sono stati sconfitti, ora ci credono.



Io invece uso sempre una logica di analisi in questi casi: prendiamo una cosa e analizziamo il complotto che ci sarebbe dietro

Quale è il fine del complotto stesso?
Chi ci guadagna dalla menzogna?
Quante persone sono necessari per sostenere il complotto?
Esistono persone che portano interessi contrari che sostengono la stessa tesi?

Dall'analisi di questi fattori per me ne esce fuori se un complotto è realistico o se è solo metapolitica..se anche solo uno di quei fattori non passa il vaglio non ha senso perderci tempo.

Esempio classico, l'11 Settembre, vediamo

Quale è il fine del complotto stesso? mettere in piedi una guerra, interessi nel petrolio e nella zona mediorientale OK
Chi ci guadagna dalla menzogna? Stati Uniti, multinazionali della ricostruzione, multinazionali armi etc.. ok
Quante persone sono necessari per sostenere il complotto? decine di milioni, non applicabile
Esistono persone che portano interessi contrari che sostengono la stessa tesi? si, non applicabile

Il complotto non esiste

Diffidare è bene, ma non è che ogni fesseria che si inventa una voce "contro il sistema" è per forza vera..


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2020)

Ancora con queste idiozie, BASTA, ABBIATE RISPETTO PER I MORTI !
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Basta con certa gente, è un insulto ha chi ha sofferto e chi ci ha lasciato le penne.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Borrelli mi ricordo che lo disse in una delle prime conferenze che si contavano tutti i morti.



Assolutamente NO, ma la volete finire di raccontare baggianate?! I morti segnalati dalla P.Civile sono quelli POSITIVI al tampone. FINE.


----------



## sottoli (23 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non per essere polemico, ma nel tuo mondo c'è qualcosa che succede che non sia riconducibile ad un complotto? E bada che non sono un ingenuo, lo sappiamo bene che i soldi smuovono le montagne..però non si può nemmeno pensare che ci sia un complotto dietro ogni cosa..anche perché è matematico che dietro i complotti ci sono delle persone che congiurano, e se OGNI cosa diventa un complotto alla lunga siamo tutti congiuranti..
> 
> Per esempio sono certo che anche sta storia che un uomo deve introitare 2500 calorie al giorno, è tutta un complotto di che produce cibo per farcene consumare di più, un uomo vive senza problemi anche con 900 calorie al giorno..inoltre sono spalleggiati dai produttori di carta igienica perché se mangi di più c4ghi anche di più e i loro profitti crescono..e i produttori di carta igienica sono anche i primi che nascondono nel mondo i benefici dell'uso del bidè, se la gente si lavasse il sedere dopo aver defecato loro ci rimetterebbero..ecco perché nessuno lo adopera tranne noi e i giapponesi che hanno i water con lo spruzzo lava sedere..



beh secondo me il fatto che non venga esportata la Bum Gun non può non essere un complotto, sto pensando io da anni di investirci ed esportarla, è troppo una gioia 
altro che bidet...infatti nel sud est asiatico considerano l'abitudine della carta igienica (e basta) una roba abbastanza schifosa, e non hanno tutti i torti

ok scusate l OT, i <3 bum gun


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

Io son sicuro di dire la verità perchè ero in ospedale quando un mio parente ha lasciato questa valle di lacrime a 64 anni. Avevo chiamato aiuto e mi fu detto che non potevano farci nulla, era una cosa normale, se ne starono lì fermi impalati mentre chiedevo di salvarla.
Questa prassi mi è poi stata confermata da tutte le persone che conosco che lavorano in ospedale.
Da quando c'è il covid invece si "tenta di salvarli", *si racconta una storia diversa.*
Ed è chiaro che chi lavori oggi in ospedale non possa andare contro a questa prassi.
Ed è anche ovvio che ci siano in giro dei disinformatori, che debbano alimentare nei social la veridicità del racconto delle ASL. In Italia come in Germania e come in America. E questi sono quasi sicuramente del PD, funzionari del deep-state: sostenitori di Conte. E le ASL sono comandate non da medici ma da esperti di economia usciti dalla Bocconi, come Monti.

E ahimè aggiungo anche questa alla lista ignorati, perchè nel rispetto della netiquette e del quieto vivere non voglio perdermi in inutili battibecchi, flames e quant'altro.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Assolutamente NO, ma la volete finire di raccontare baggianate?! I morti segnalati dalla P.Civile sono quelli POSITIVI al tampone. FINE.


Lo ha detto Borrelli, non l'ho detto io. Se poi ha detto una baggianata non è colpa mia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io son sicuro di dire la verità perchè ero in ospedale quando un mio parente ha lasciato questa valle di lacrime a 64 anni. Avevo chiamato aiuto e mi fu detto che non potevano farci nulla, era una cosa normale, se ne starono lì fermi impalati mentre chiedevo di salvarla.
> Questa prassi mi è poi stata confermata da tutte le persone che conosco che lavorano in ospedale.
> Da quando c'è il covid invece si "tenta di salvarli", *si racconta una storia diversa.*
> Ed è chiaro che chi lavori oggi in ospedale non possa andare contro a questa prassi.
> ...



Ovunque tentano di salvare anche i 90enni, operarono mio nonno 88enne per una perforazione della cistifellea in seguito ad un esame nonostante avesse già una diagnosi di cancro al pancreas, non lasciano morire nessuno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto Borrelli, non l'ho detto io. Se poi ha detto una baggianata non è colpa mia.



Basta informarsi un attimo invece di continuare a dire "lo ha detto borrelli" per sapere come stanno le cose.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto Borrelli, non l'ho detto io. Se poi ha detto una baggianata non è colpa mia.



Borrelli non ha mai detto una cosa del genere ha sempre ribadito che si contano solo i morti positivi al tampone , ha solo specificato che nel numero ci sono sia quelli morti per il covid che quelli morti con il covid.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora con queste idiozie, BASTA, ABBIATE RISPETTO PER I MORTI !
> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Basta con certa gente, è un insulto ha chi ha sofferto e chi ci ha lasciato le penne.



Io scrivo proprio per rispetto dei morti, nonchè per il *rispetto dei vivi*. Non ti puoi permettere di dire che io manco di rispetto.
Il tuo messaggio è un flame inutile.
La tua ira è la stessa che ha generato quel mob in qui un tizio è stato pestato a sangue dalla folla solo perchè non aveva la mascherina.

Segnalo il post e ti blocco al prossimo commento fuori luogo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io scrivo proprio per rispetto dei morti, nonchè per il *rispetto dei vivi*. Non ti puoi permettere di dire che io manco di rispetto.
> Il tuo messaggio è un flame inutile.
> La tua ira è la stessa che ha generato quel mob in qui un tizio è stato pestato a sangue dalla folla solo perchè non aveva la mascherina.
> 
> Segnalo il post e ti blocco al prossimo commento fuori luogo.



Senti ne hai scritte di tutti i colori, dalle morti inesistenti al cannibalismo dei VIP.... fa come ti pare ma non pretendere che la gente ti prenda sul serio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ovunque tentano di salvare anche i 90enni, operarono mio nonno 88enne per una perforazione della cistifellea in seguito ad un esame nonostante avesse già una diagnosi di cancro al pancreas, non lasciano morire nessuno.



Io parlavo di un caso di malattia polmonare. Chiaro che se un 90enne ha bisogno di un intervento chirurgico lo si opera, non ho mai detto il contrario.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2020)

*Allora: leggete bene. Considerato che si parla di teorie che nulla hanno a che vedere con la medicina tradizionale, questo topic verrà spostato in un'altra area. E verrà reso topic unico per affrontare certe tematiche legate alle teorie non convenzionali. Se si rispetta il regolamento, non si censura nessuna idea altrui. 

Considerato che si tratta di un topic unico su tematiche non convenzionali, entrate e rispondete solo se siete interessati a discuterne. Evitando trollate e insulti. Nessuno vi obbliga.

Restate on topic o i messaggi verranno eliminati.
[MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION] usa questo topic anche per postare altre news del genere. Senza link (nemmeno abbreviati) e limitando i video.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> beh secondo me il fatto che non venga esportata la Bum Gun non può non essere un complotto, sto pensando io da anni di investirci ed esportarla, è troppo una gioia
> altro che bidet...infatti nel sud est asiatico considerano l'abitudine della carta igienica (e basta) una roba abbastanza schifosa, e non hanno tutti i torti
> 
> ok scusate l OT, i <3 bum gun



Io l'ho trovata installata qui in italia quest'estate..il bagno dell'appartamento era piccolo e hanno adottato quella soluzione, davvero una genialata anche se non comodissima


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Aprile 2020)

C'è un problema enorme in questo ragionamento... Cioè che infermieri è medici non guadagnano una lira da queste "diagnosi sbagliate", anzi...
E sono loro sul campo a decidere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> C'è un problema enorme in questo ragionamento... Cioè che infermieri è medici non guadagnano una lira da queste "diagnosi sbagliate", anzi...
> E sono loro sul campo a decidere



E' da anni e anni che medici e infermieri non prendono alcuna iniziativa personale perchè al minimo non rispetto della prassi scattano le denunce dai parenti. Obbediscono alle direttive, non decidono più nulla, non siamo negli anni 60. 
Chi si oppone perde tutto. Non solo, viene arrestato e portato in manicomio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Aprile 2020)

Prendiamo atto intanto che le notizie che vanno contro le tesi governative sono ritenute fake-news.
Io riporto una notizia vera su fatti accertati e viene spostata in una sezione di UFO e alieni.

Edit: notizie certe, ma tante supposizioni. Volevo io stesso iniziare una discussione che raccogliesse tutte le teorie, sin da Gennaio, quindi non colgo negativamente la decisione degli amministratori.

Vuol dire che questa discussione diventa la più interessante del forum, essendo le altre solo ridondanti ragionamenti in-the-box sulle notizie governative.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ovunque tentano di salvare anche i 90enni, operarono mio nonno 88enne per una perforazione della cistifellea in seguito ad un esame nonostante avesse già una diagnosi di cancro al pancreas, non lasciano morire nessuno.



Una mia conoscente è morta 2 anni fa per una crisi respiratoria, aveva l'Alzheimer in stadio avanzato da oltre 5 anni ma hanno provato di tutto per salvarla, per tre giorni è resistita poi non ce l'ha fatta..
Non so doveva viva FiglioDelDioOdino ma dalle mie parti in ospedale la gente fanno di tutto per salvarla..nessuno è esente da errori, nemmeno i medici che sono esseri umani (sembra che 1/3 degli interventi che vanno male per "complicanze" siano in realtà errori del medico) ma che si ignori bellamente il malato io non l'ho mai visto succedere..


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io parlavo di un caso di malattia polmonare. Chiaro che se un 90enne ha bisogno di un intervento chirurgico lo si opera, non ho mai detto il contrario.



Ci sono casi e casi e non bisogna mai fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.
In nessun ospedale si lascia mai morire un paziente in condizioni normali ma ci sono dei pazienti molto compromessi che trovano un equilibrio di salute precario, si tratta di soggetti che spesso entrano ed escono dagli ospedali ed impegnano le strutture in termini di posti letto o di spese sanitarie.
Un medico può arrivare a rinfacciare anche una sacca di sangue se quel prezioso aiuto non serve per salvare la vita ma alimenta solo un circolo vizioso senza via d'uscita nè prospettive di vita.

Ho perso mio padre cosi, dopo una lunga malattia, e ho vissuto in prima linea certe dinamiche interne degli ospedali.
Ti riporto quindi il punto di vista del familiare e del paziente con la speranza tu possa credermi.

Non so nel tuo caso cosa sia successo di preciso ma se davvero hanno abbandonato il tuo familiare senza prestare le dovute e necessarie cure avresti dovuto denunciare il fatto e i diretti interessati. Non è mai normale non prestare le cure necessarie a un soggetto affetto da polmonite. Solitamente non accade.

Questo maledetto virus non fa morire solo di polmonite, come hai riportato, ma causa parecchi morti anche di embolia polmonare perchè la tempesta infiammatoria che ne deriva colpisce l'endotelio dei vasi, arrecando danni a reni, cervello, cuore, polmoni.

Sulle espressioni 'morto di- , con-, per-' coronavirus si sta troppo ricamando e si sta creando, secondo me, troppa confusione sui morti reali o presunti.
Se però hai vissuto in prima persona un dramma familiare sai cosa vuol dire proteggere una persona in condizioni di salute scadenti da fattori esterni che possano far crollare del tutto le condizioni vitali.
Questo virus è stato un 'acceleratore di morte' per tante/troppe persone, magari molte persone erano vulnerabili come anziani , dializzati, soggetti oncologici, pazienti immunocompromessi , trapiantati, soggetti con insufficienza renale, ecc ecc ma magari avevamo anche diabetici, obesi, cardiopatici e altri pazienti che un equilibrio lo avevano trovato e potevano vivere dignitosamente la loro vita .

L'emergenza coronavirus esiste ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Che poi in mezzo a questo terremoto ci sia stato il disonesto che abbia provato e stia provando a speculare ne sono convinto pure io ma è sempre successo.
Dentro la malattie e dietro la morte il business è mai mancato e mai mancherà.
Si specula sulle pensioni di invalidità , si specula sui viaggi per i dializzati, si specula sui funerali, si specula sulle pensioni, si specula sui ricoveri, sulle operazioni. Se vuoi di marcio ne troviamo quanto ne vuoi.
Si specula su tutto.

Però un conto è scovare le magagne di questa faccenda e mi auguro vengano fuori tutte e altro conto è rinnegare totalmente la pandemia e l'emergenza o , addirittura, l'esistenza del virus.
Lo stato non sta usando il virus per privarci della libertà e farci diventare tutti degli schiavi, lo stato sta affrontando in modo drastico una situazione nuova e che mai aveva affrontato prima.
Tante cose abbiamo sbagliato perchè in momenti del genere vengono a galla tutti i limiti e tutti gli errori politici del recente passato e questi errori ci sono costati tanti morti.
Forse, a ben vedere, più un paese è costretto a ricorrere a misure drastiche più vuol dire che è conscio di debolezze strutturali.
Potrei anche dire che più un paese tarda con le chiusure più vuol dire che è schiavo della produttività di questo modo di fare e intendere economia.


----------



## Marilson (23 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' da anni e anni che medici e infermieri non prendono alcuna iniziativa personale perchè al minimo non rispetto della prassi scattano le denunce dai parenti. Obbediscono alle direttive, non decidono più nulla, non siamo negli anni 60.
> Chi si oppone perde tutto. Non solo, viene arrestato e portato in manicomio.



i manicomi sono stati chiusi con la legge Basaglia (purtroppo, a mio dire)


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In Italia vengono contati come decessi per o con covid le persone con diverse malattie che periscono per l'aggravarsi delle proprie condizioni (a prescindere dal covid), come ha sempre sottolineato la Protezione Civile, per cui solamente il 3% dei casi non aveva alcuna malattia pregressa ( ma mancano indagini su questo 3%).
> 
> Ma si apprende che questo modo di conteggiare è lo stesso in Germania e USA.
> Ancora più inquietante la situazione in America, in cui si hanno notizie di decessi in cui il covid non c'entra nulla:
> ...



Argomento molto delicato, di cui so poco e mi limito a dire ciò che ho sentito con le mie orecchie o che ho letto anche da altre parti. 
Ho letto anch'io sta storia delle convenzioni per ogni malato covid che si cura, convenzioni molto più alte rispetto a una normale degenza, cosa che ci può stare perchè il rischio di affrontare una malattia nuova e sconosciuta è decisamente più alto, dall'altro lato però, sapendo come funziona quando c'è grosso giro di soldi, non mi stupisco affatto che attribuiscano tutti i decessi al covid. Per un certo verso può essere anche una spiegazione al continuo dato sui decessi giornalieri sempre molto alto. Parliamo di ipotesi ovviamente, non lavoro negli ospedali.
Passiamo a ciò che mi è stato raccontato invece, vicino casa mia c'è un ospedale Covid, situazione molto tranquilla e neanche lontanamente paragonabile a quella lombarda, una volta deceduti i pazienti non si fa MAI autopsia, si mandano ai forni in tutta fretta, paura che possa essere ancora contagioso o paura di altro? Il domanda mi sorge abbastanza spontanea.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Argomento molto delicato, di cui so poco e mi limito a dire ciò che ho sentito con le mie orecchie o che ho letto anche da altre parti.
> Ho letto anch'io sta storia delle convenzioni per ogni malato covid che si cura, convenzioni molto più alte rispetto a una normale degenza, cosa che ci può stare perchè il rischio di affrontare una malattia nuova e sconosciuta è decisamente più alto, dall'altro lato però, sapendo come funziona quando c'è grosso giro di soldi, non mi stupisco affatto che attribuiscano tutti i decessi al covid. Per un certo verso può essere anche una spiegazione al continuo dato sui decessi giornalieri sempre molto alto. Parliamo di ipotesi ovviamente, non lavoro negli ospedali.
> Passiamo a ciò che mi è stato raccontato invece, vicino casa mia c'è un ospedale Covid, situazione molto tranquilla e neanche lontanamente paragonabile a quella lombarda, una volta deceduti i pazienti non si fa MAI autopsia, si mandano ai forni in tutta fretta, paura che possa essere ancora contagioso o paura di altro? Il domanda mi sorge abbastanza spontanea.



Ognuno è libero di esprimere i propri pareri, anche al limite della non convenzionalità. Che poi su questo dramma del virus l'umano ci metta del suo per scopi secondari è intuibile, in malafede o no.

Ma io cercherei di rimanere con i piedi per terra, dire che le morti sono causate da insufficienze respiratorie e quant'altro, è come dire che tu crepi per il buco che si è improvvisamente formato nella tua testa invece che a causa del proiettile che ti ha trapassato. Roba da avvocati. Il fatto che siano nate procedure e metodologie originali e discutibili sulla gestione dei pazienti non invalida la pericolosità del virus. Rammentiamoci che 'sta roba è una feccia e ancora non si sa bene se sei soggetto a perenne infezione stile HIV.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di esprimere i propri pareri, anche al limite della non convenzionalità. Che poi su questo dramma del virus l'umano ci metta del suo per scopi secondari è intuibile, in malafede o no.
> 
> Ma io cercherei di rimanere con i piedi per terra, dire che le morti sono causate da insufficienze respiratorie e quant'altro, è come dire che tu crepi per il buco che si è improvvisamente formato nella tua testa invece che a causa del proiettile che ti ha trapassato. Roba da avvocati. Il fatto che siano nate procedure e metodologie originali e discutibili sulla gestione dei pazienti non invalida la pericolosità del virus. Rammentiamoci che 'sta roba è una feccia e ancora non si sa bene se sei soggetto a perenne infezione stile HIV.



Hai perfettamente ragione, io non volevo sottovalutare, è evidente che la situazione sia seria e non sto mettendo in dubbio questo, però ho il dubbio che qualcuno ci stia marciando sopra come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, io non volevo sottovalutare, è evidente che la situazione sia seria e non sto mettendo in dubbio questo, però ho il dubbio che qualcuno ci stia marciando sopra come se non ci fosse un domani.



Ma io infatti concordo con quanto dici, ti ho quotato solo per riferirmi alla discussione generica, stavo osservando che la parte complottistica e messa su dai loschi individui che ne vogliono trarre vantaggio (su questo ci possiamo mettere la mano sul fuoco, eh) non dovrebbe poi generare considerazioni di ordine scientifico.


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Argomento molto delicato, di cui so poco e mi limito a dire ciò che ho sentito con le mie orecchie o che ho letto anche da altre parti.
> Ho letto anch'io sta storia delle convenzioni per ogni malato covid che si cura, convenzioni molto più alte rispetto a una normale degenza, cosa che ci può stare perchè il rischio di affrontare una malattia nuova e sconosciuta è decisamente più alto, dall'altro lato però, sapendo come funziona quando c'è grosso giro di soldi, non mi stupisco affatto che attribuiscano tutti i decessi al covid. Per un certo verso può essere anche una spiegazione al continuo dato sui decessi giornalieri sempre molto alto. Parliamo di ipotesi ovviamente, non lavoro negli ospedali.
> Passiamo a ciò che mi è stato raccontato invece, vicino casa mia c'è un ospedale Covid, situazione molto tranquilla e neanche lontanamente paragonabile a quella lombarda, una volta deceduti i pazienti non si fa MAI autopsia, si mandano ai forni in tutta fretta, paura che possa essere ancora contagioso o paura di altro? Il domanda mi sorge abbastanza spontanea.


Una volta che è accertata la positività e si ha un quadro clinico con sintomatologia attribuile all'infezione da SARS-CoV-2 la causa della morte è quella e non c'è bisogno di ulteriori approfondimenti sulla causa.
I tuoi dubbi, più che legittimi non essendo tu un addetto ai lavori, nascono da un'operazione comunicativa disastrosa da parte delle autorità. Hanno iniziato con la storiella del "morto per e morto con" per cercare di tranquillizzare la popolazione("muoiono solo vecchi e malati"), ma dal punto di vista medico non ha alcun senso. 
Per farti un esempio. Se un tizio muore per arresto cardiaco, è morto per arresto cardiaco. Stop. Poi noi sappiamo che esistono alcune patologie che aumentano il rischio di arresto cardiaco, molte delle quali costituiscono fattore di rischio in generale(ipertensione, obesità, diabete: le stesse che vengono citate nelle patologie pregresse dei morti "per o con" coronavirus, oh toh! ). 
Ma nessuno si è mai sognato di dire "è morto per arresto cardiaco/è morto con arresto cardiaco".


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Una volta che è accertata la positività e si ha un quadro clinico con sintomatologia attribuile all'infezione da SARS-CoV-2 la causa della morte è quella e non c'è bisogno di ulteriori approfondimenti sulla causa.
> I tuoi dubbi, più che legittimi non essendo tu un addetto ai lavori, nascono da un'operazione comunicativa disastrosa da parte delle autorità. Hanno iniziato con la storiella del "morto per e morto con" per cercare di tranquillizzare la popolazione("muoiono solo vecchi e malati"), ma dal punto di vista medico non ha alcun senso.
> Per farti un esempio. Se un tizio muore per arresto cardiaco, è morto per arresto cardiaco. Stop. Poi noi sappiamo che esistono alcune patologie che aumentano il rischio di arresto cardiaco, molte delle quali costituiscono fattore di rischio in generale(ipertensione, obesità, diabete: le stesse che vengono citate nelle patologie pregresse dei morti "per o con" coronavirus, oh toh! ).
> Ma nessuno si è mai sognato di dire "è morto per arresto cardiaco/è morto con arresto cardiaco".


Non è proprio così perché un conto è essere causa della morte è un conto è essere concausa della morte. E ci sono casi anche dove io covid era solamente presente in una situazione disastrata. Questo serve per capire la mortalità in se del virus..non è l’ebola che qualsiasi cosa tocca uccide e con questo non sto dicendo che il covid non sia pericoloso.
Per concludere, tutte le morti sono tecnicamente dovute ad arresto cardiaco..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Aprile 2020)

Notizia su uno studio di un ospedale parigino, ma forse "non convenzionale", deve andare tra ufo e alieni...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Kaw (25 Aprile 2020)

A Sky, nel consueto appuntamento quotidiano sull'analisi dei numeri, c'era un medico di Brescia (una delle zone più colpite) che ha detto che si sta tornando alla normalità, per quanto concerne la pressione a cui sono sottoposte le strutture ospedaliere.
E durante l'analisi, si è arrivati al punto in cui ha confermato, senza mezzi termini, che adesso stanno imparando a conoscere la malattia, non tanto il virus, e che stanno trattando i pazienti con farmaci e terapie atte a ridurre il processo infiammatorio, che nei casi più gravi, appunto quelli da ospedalizzare, è multi organo. Difatti, eparina e antiinfiammatori sono ormai prassi nel protocollo (sebbene un protocollo anti Covid19 non esista ancora), e da qui il minor ricorso a terapie intensive.
Ha poi messo l'accento sull'arrivo della stagione calda come alleato nel contrasto del contagio del virus.

Ora, tutto questo non mi sembra proprio possa catalogarsi come chissà quale cospirazione, semplicemente fa parte del processo di apprendimento della scienza dinanzi ad un fenomeno del tutto nuovo e inatteso.


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così perché un conto è essere causa della morte è un conto è essere concausa della morte. E ci sono casi anche dove io covid era solamente presente in una situazione disastrata


Ma per quanto possa essere disastrata una situazione, se un paziente senza l’infezione da SARA-CoV-2 non sarebbe morto hic e nunc, è morto a causa di SARS-CoV-2.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per concludere, tutte le morti sono tecnicamente dovute ad arresto cardiaco..


Tecnicamente, in medicina l’espressione “arresto cardiaco” indica *un’improvvisa* cessazione(o scarsa efficienza) dell’attività cardiaca, non la generica cessazione che caratterizza quasi(esistono i trapianti di cuore) tutti i decessi. E qui si potrebbe aprire il capitolo sul concetto di morte, ma andremmo sarebbe un discorso lungo e andremmo decisamente OT.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma per quanto possa essere disastrata una situazione, se un paziente senza l’infezione da SARA-CoV-2 non sarebbe morto hic e nunc, è morto a causa di SARS-CoV-2.
> 
> 
> Tecnicamente, in medicina l’espressione “arresto cardiaco” indica *un’improvvisa* cessazione(o scarsa efficienza) dell’attività cardiaca, non la generica cessazione che caratterizza quasi(esistono i trapianti di cuore) tutti i decessi. E qui si potrebbe aprire il capitolo sul concetto di morte, ma andremmo sarebbe un discorso lungo e andremmo decisamente OT.



Non è così perché ad esempio pazienti terminali che hanno il covid non muoiono per il covid. Allora anche una semplice influenZa o raffreddore comune sarebbero iper mortali.

L’arresto cardiaco è esso stesso la cessazione della vita. Me lo dice sempre mio padre, ogni morte avviene per arresto cardiaco perché finito di funzionare il cuore, cessa la vita. Nei trapianti di cuore non c’è arresto cardiaco perché fa le veci del cuore la macchina cuore-polmone.


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è così perché ad esempio pazienti terminali che hanno il covid non muoiono per il covid. Allora anche una semplice influenZa o raffreddore comune sarebbero iper mortali.


Ma infatti l’influenza causa migliaia di morti ogni anno. Di questo solo il 2% non ha patologie pregresse. Eppure nessuno ha mai parlato di “morti per/morti con influenza” perché è ovvio che i virus influenzali siano più pericolosi per soggetti a rischio, ma la causa sono loro.




hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’arresto cardiaco è esso stesso la cessazione della vita. Me lo dice sempre mio padre, ogni morte avviene per arresto cardiaco perché finito di funzionare il cuore, cessa la vita. Nei trapianti di cuore non c’è arresto cardiaco perché fa le veci del cuore la macchina cuore-polmone.


Ripeto, con arresto cardiaco non si intende la semplice interruzione dell’attività cardiaca. Peraltro, secondo il tuo ragionamento, l’arresto cardiaco sarebbe l’unica causa di morte. Ovviamente non è così. 

Ps: dove ho scritto che nei trapianti c’è cessazione dell’attività cardiaca? “non la generica cessazione che caratterizza quasi(esistono i trapianti di cuore) tutti i decessi”. 


LAST BUT NOT THE LEAST, come stanno i tuoi?


----------



## Dexter (25 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Notizia su uno studio di un ospedale parigino, ma forse "non convenzionale", deve andare tra ufo e alieni...


É stato creato un topic a parte su questa notizia. Ora torno a informarmi su YouTube


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l’influenza causa migliaia di morti ogni anno. Di questo solo il 2% non ha patologie pregresse. Eppure nessuno ha mai parlato di “morti per/morti con influenza” perché è ovvio che i virus influenzali siano più pericolosi per soggetti a rischio, ma la causa sono loro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L’arresto cardiaco è la conseguenza finale di ogni processo mortale, quindi in astratto e in generale è la morte stessa. Insomma è una questione abbastanza difficile 

Mio padre sta benissimo aspetta di essere negativo, mia madre piano piano migliora! Grazie


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Notizia su uno studio di un ospedale parigino, ma forse "non convenzionale", deve andare tra ufo e alieni...



Se si muore di embolia polmonare, come hai scritto ieri, questa notizia va in netto contrasto :il fumo è uno dei fattori di rischio più conclamati per l'embolia polmonare.

Questa presunta scoperta comunque è stata presto sbugiardata.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se si muore di embolia polmonare, come hai scritto ieri, questa notizia va in netto contrasto :il fumo è uno dei fattori di rischio più conclamati per l'embolia polmonare.
> 
> Questa presunta scoperta comunque è stata presto sbugiardata.



Non l'avevo postata per quello, solo per una speranza che il mio seppur moderato tabagismo fosse estraneo a coronachan.
E' un fattore di rischio per qualsiasi cosa, ti prendi una storta alla caviglia e ti chiedono se fumi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Aprile 2020)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Aprile 2020)

Stay home! LOL


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Stay home! LOL



Prendono anche per i fondelli. La mistificazione della realtà che si vede nell'altro video poi è da brividi. Non dico che non ci sia un'emergenza e che la malattia non sia pericolosa... ma qui si sta passando il segno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Aprile 2020)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Aprile 2020)

Come riportato da alcuni quotidioani, c'è un comune reietto in Italia, quello di Feletto nel Canavese.
Là si può uscire di casa quando si vuole e senza mascherina.
E il virus muto.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2020)

Su una cosa sono molto sicuro.. se questo virus fosse arrivato 15 anni fa, quando internet non era in tutte le case ed i social media non esistevano e l'unica fonte di notizia era la tv, credo che si sarebbe continuato con la vita normale. 

Magari i cino-americani avevano calcolato pure questo.


----------



## Paolino (28 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Su una cosa sono molto sicuro.. se questo virus fosse arrivato 15 anni fa, quando internet non era in tutte le case ed i social media non esistevano e l'unica fonte di notizia era la tv, credo che si sarebbe continuato con la vita normale.
> 
> Magari i cino-americani avevano calcolato pure questo.



D'accordo. La rete crea in questi casi solo caos e confusione. Quello che serviva alle menti che hanno generato il mostro che sta chiudendo un'era e ne aprirà un'altra. Solo la storia ci dirà come le cose sono veramente andate. Non certo la rete di oggi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Su una cosa sono molto sicuro.. se questo virus fosse arrivato 15 anni fa, quando internet non era in tutte le case ed i social media non esistevano e l'unica fonte di notizia era la tv, credo che si sarebbe continuato con la vita normale.
> 
> Magari i cino-americani avevano calcolato pure questo.




Convinto pure io. Sicuro al 100% proprio


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Su una cosa sono molto sicuro.. se questo virus fosse arrivato 15 anni fa, quando internet non era in tutte le case ed i social media non esistevano e l'unica fonte di notizia era la tv, credo che si sarebbe continuato con la vita normale.
> 
> Magari i cino-americani avevano calcolato pure questo.



Sono d’accordo con te..non avremmo tutte le boiate che stiamo sentendo a 360 gradi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Aprile 2020)

La proliferazione delle teorie complottistiche genera una confusione per cui il cittadino tende ad accorparle tutte e cestinarle come assurdità dando credibilità alla narrazione ufficiale, oppure a rinunciare a tentare di capirci qualcosa, dovendo esaminare tutte le teorie presenti. E' successo per esempio sull'assassinio di JFK e sul 9/11. Il risultato è più incertezza nel mondo che conosciamo quindi più paura, meno ottimismo nel futuro, inutilità dell'esistenza.
Chi comanda crea e alimenta le teorie complottistiche più disparate, per offuscare quelle poche realistiche. Nebbia di guerra, in gergo militare.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La proliferazione delle teorie complottistiche genera una confusione per cui il cittadino tende ad accorparle tutte e cestinarle come assurdità dando credibilità alla narrazione ufficiale, oppure a rinunciare a tentare di capirci qualcosa, dovendo esaminare tutte le teorie presenti. E' successo per esempio sull'assassinio di JFK e sul 9/11. Il risultato è più incertezza nel mondo che conosciamo quindi più paura, meno ottimismo nel futuro, inutilità dell'esistenza.
> Chi comanda crea e alimenta le teorie complottistiche più disparate, per offuscare quelle poche realistiche. Nebbia di guerra, in gergo militare.



CI sono teorie complottiste e teorie "complottiste". Se uno scienziato, uno del campo, va contro le teorie mainstream presentando argomenti validi, studi e teorie, per quanto mi riguarda lo ascolto volentieri. Ma se lo fa uno youtuber che fino a ieri era specializzato in mukbang, allora passo oltre. Poi, se alla lunga le presunte teorie di questi youtuber si riveleranno reali, allora gli daremo il Nobel e rimetteremo in discussione tutta la scienza e la medicina.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Su una cosa sono molto sicuro.. se questo virus fosse arrivato 15 anni fa, quando internet non era in tutte le case ed i social media non esistevano e l'unica fonte di notizia era la tv, credo che si sarebbe continuato con la vita normale.
> 
> Magari i cino-americani avevano calcolato pure questo.





Paolino ha scritto:


> D'accordo. La rete crea in questi casi solo caos e confusione. Quello che serviva alle menti che hanno generato il mostro che sta chiudendo un'era e ne aprirà un'altra. Solo la storia ci dirà come le cose sono veramente andate. Non certo la rete di oggi





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Convinto pure io. Sicuro al 100% proprio





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo con te..non avremmo tutte le boiate che stiamo sentendo a 360 gradi



Più che "il web ai tempi del coronavirus" (ma quanto è fastidiosamente abusata poi l'espressione "ai tempi del coronavirus"?? quasi fosse una cosa bella) infatti sarebbe molto più corretto dire "i virus ai tempi del web".


----------



## hakaishin (29 Aprile 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Più che "il web ai tempi del coronavirus" (ma quanto è fastidiosamente abusata poi l'espressione "ai tempi del coronavirus"?? quasi fosse una cosa bella) infatti sarebbe molto più corretto dire "i virus ai tempi del web".



Bah io ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla..
Ormai sta cosa del coronavirus è scappata di mano da ogni punto di vista


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La proliferazione delle teorie complottistiche genera una confusione per cui il cittadino tende ad accorparle tutte e cestinarle come assurdità dando credibilità alla narrazione ufficiale, oppure a rinunciare a tentare di capirci qualcosa, dovendo esaminare tutte le teorie presenti. *E' successo per esempio sull'assassinio di JFK e sul 9/11*. Il risultato è più incertezza nel mondo che conosciamo quindi più paura, meno ottimismo nel futuro, inutilità dell'esistenza.
> Chi comanda crea e alimenta le teorie complottistiche più disparate, per offuscare quelle poche realistiche. Nebbia di guerra, in gergo militare.



Si ma questi sono due casi diametralmente opposti:
da un lato la versione ufficiale dell'assassinio di Kennedy è talmente senza logica che per forza c'è un complotto dietro; dall'altro i complotti sull'11 Settembre sono delle tali fesserie che uno ci perde tempo giusto per il gusto di intrattenersi con ricostruzioni fantasiose che fanno sempre acqua da tutte le parti


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2020)

Io ascolto e leggo sempre tutti con piacere però rinnegare solo per il gusto di farlo non mi pare costruttivo, sarebbe anche il caso di supportare delle teorie con dei contenuti e fare capire cosa si vuole arrivare a dire e dove si vuole arrivare, soprattutto.
Innanzitutto perchè credere che il prossimo ci voglia sempre fregare non credo aiuti a vivere bene, anzi, e poi perchè se c'è un sistema che vuole farci credere che la luna sia di carta va sbugiardato con dati reali, non di certo con altre teorie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Più che "il web ai tempi del coronavirus" (ma quanto è fastidiosamente abusata poi l'espressione "ai tempi del coronavirus"?? quasi fosse una cosa bella) infatti sarebbe molto più corretto dire "i virus ai tempi del web".



Più che altro direi ai tempi del web di massa.

Il web prima che diventasse di massa era qualcosa di meraviglioso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma questi sono due casi diametralmente opposti:
> da un lato la versione ufficiale dell'assassinio di Kennedy è talmente senza logica che per forza c'è un complotto dietro; dall'altro i complotti sull'11 Settembre sono delle tali fesserie che uno ci perde tempo giusto per il gusto di intrattenersi con ricostruzioni fantasiose che fanno sempre acqua da tutte le parti



La teoria più valida del 9/11 è la "dustification": le torri son state fatte sbriciolare con una nuova teconologia, nessun aereo si è mai schiantato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> CI sono teorie complottiste e teorie "complottiste". Se uno scienziato, uno del campo, va contro le teorie mainstream presentando argomenti validi, studi e teorie, per quanto mi riguarda lo ascolto volentieri. Ma se lo fa uno youtuber che fino a ieri era specializzato in mukbang, allora passo oltre. Poi, se alla lunga le presunte teorie di questi youtuber si riveleranno reali, allora gli daremo il Nobel e rimetteremo in discussione tutta la scienza e la medicina.



Parti dal presupposto che uno che ha un video su YT ha meno credibilità di chi parli su canale 5...

E' chiaro che quello di canale 5 prenderà più facilmente il Nobel. Ma tanto non vale più niente.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La teoria più valida del 9/11 è la "dustification": le torri son state fatte sbriciolare con una nuova teconologia, nessun aereo si è mai schiantato.



In che senso?
Gli aerei non ci sono stati?


----------



## Djici (30 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Gli aerei non ci sono stati?



Erano ologrammi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Aprile 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Erano ologrammi



Per me era la cipolla. Cit.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Gli aerei non ci sono stati?



Photoshop non lo sapevi? O ancora meglio cgi e hanno messo gli aerei sopra ironman


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La teoria più valida del 9/11 è la "dustification": le torri son state fatte sbriciolare con una nuova teconologia, nessun aereo si è mai schiantato.



Si esatto, credibilissimo con decine di filmati degli aerei, tra cui filmati amatoriali e soprattutto col secondo volo che praticamente si è schiantato in diretta live mondiale


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si esatto, credibilissimo con decine di filmati degli aerei, tra cui filmati amatoriali e soprattutto col secondo volo che praticamente si è schiantato in diretta live mondiale



Mi stupisco di te. Erano filtri di Instagram dai


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si esatto, credibilissimo con decine di filmati degli aerei, tra cui filmati amatoriali e soprattutto col secondo volo che praticamente si è schiantato in diretta live mondiale



La trovai incredibile anche io all'inizio. Poi vieni a sapere che furono requisiti tutti i video che potevano requisire, perchè? E poi furono editati e rilasciati ai media. Tu non hai mai visto un video originale e i primi video in diretta sono fake, a bordo degli elicotteri guardacaso c'erano esperti in CGI. Nel 2001 non c'era YT, fondato nel 2005, oggi non potrebbero rifarlo perchè ci sarebbero_ immediatamente_ mille filmati originali online.

Siamo off-topic, apritene uno se volete parlarne. Il punto era che chi comanda ha interesse che ci sia confusione.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Aprile 2020)

Tipico esempio di come funziona la truffa, la dittatura della sanità:
viceministro della salute che afferma che si potrà visitare un amico, solo se è un amico vero! In pratica lo Stato si arroga il potere di decidere chi puoi visitare, sottintendendo l'obbligo di dichiarare le tue amicizie.
Quei corrotti della Rai annuiscono continuamente, dando ragione al ministro. Così "certificando" la giustezza delle parole del viceministro: "se sono d'accordo allora ha ragione" ecco la leva del conformismo, la ragione del gregge, la ragione dello schiavo che intimidito non osa mettere in dubbio le parole del padrone.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Aprile 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me era la cipolla. Cit.



Le torri sono venute giù abbattute da due punizioni di Calhanoglu. La terza punizione l'ha svirgolata ed è finita sul Pentagono.


----------



## Gas (30 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le torri sono venute giù abbattute da due punizioni di Calhanoglu. La terza punizione l'ha svirgolata ed è finita sul Pentagono.



Sei un complottista, Calhanoglu non svirgola mai!


----------



## Gas (30 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> viceministro della salute che afferma che si potrà visitare un amico, solo se è un amico vero! In pratica lo Stato si arroga il potere di decidere chi puoi visitare, sottintendendo l'obbligo di dichiarare le tue amicizie.



A me risulta che non vi sia assolutamente l'obbligo di fornire il nominativo della persona a te cara che stai andando a visitare.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Aprile 2020)

Io ero a New york quel giorno e ho praticamente visto tutto dal vivo. Credo sia stata la cosa più terribile a cui abbia mai assistito, avevo 14 anni e ho avuto gli incubi la notte per tantissimo tempo, anche riprendere l'aereo per tornare in Italia fu un trauma, non ci volevo più salire. Se gli aerei non si sono schiantati io cosa ho visto?


----------



## hakaishin (30 Aprile 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io ero a New york quel giorno e ho praticamente visto tutto dal vivo. Credo sia stata la cosa più terribile a cui abbia mai assistito, avevo 14 anni e ho avuto gli incubi la notte per tantissimo tempo, anche riprendere l'aereo per tornare in Italia fu un trauma, non ci volevo più salire. Se gli aerei non si sono schiantati io cosa ho visto?



Un film degli avengers probabilmente


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2020)

*Ora basta per cortesia, si torna in OT ed evitiamo anche di entrare qua dentro solo per provocare. *


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le torri sono venute giù abbattute da due punizioni di Calhanoglu. La terza punizione l'ha svirgolata ed è finita sul Pentagono.



Oddio muoio.


----------



## cris (1 Maggio 2020)

.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Maggio 2020)

.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Maggio 2020)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se si rispetta il regolamento, non si censura nessuna idea altrui.
> 
> Considerato che si tratta di un topic unico su tematiche non convenzionali,* entrate e rispondete solo se siete interessati a discuterne. Evitando trollate e insulti. Nessuno vi obbliga.
> 
> Restate on topic o i messaggi verranno eliminati.*



Mi pare che diversi utenti non sappiano leggere.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ora basta per cortesia, si torna in OT ed evitiamo anche di entrare qua dentro solo per provocare. *



.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Maggio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le torri sono venute giù abbattute da due punizioni di Calhanoglu. La terza punizione l'ha svirgolata ed è finita sul Pentagono.



Magari un pò di rispetto per i morti. Dato che io son stato subito accusato di mancanza di rispetto per i morti, quando dicevo che c'era del marcio in questa storia. Invece pare che chi abbia sposato la narrativa dei mass media, dei governi, delle case farmaceutiche, ecc.. possa ridere e scherzare a piacimento.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Maggio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Magari un pò di rispetto per i morti. Dato che io son stato subito accusato di mancanza di rispetto per i morti, quando dicevo che c'era del marcio in questa storia. Invece pare che chi abbia sposato la narrativa dei mass media, dei governi, delle case farmaceutiche, ecc.. possa ridere e scherzare a piacimento.



Non farmi la morale, sei tanto anticonvenzionale e poi mi bacchetti per una battuta OT fra amici. Tu non puoi sapere se e quale forma di rispetto ho io nel mio animo per i defunti. Hai postato video fuori luogo dove si vedeva gente impazzita con armi da fuoco in risposta a sciocchi episodi dove la violenza era una soluzione fuori luogo.

Se poi ti senti ingiustamente accusato, me ne dispiace, fai valere le tue ragioni con chi di dovere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Maggio 2020)

Un'altra testimonianza sulle uccisioni negli ospedali "non stiamo curando nessuno per covid, uccidono i pazienti!".


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Maggio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non farmi la morale, sei tanto anticonvenzionale e poi mi bacchetti per una battuta OT fra amici. Tu non puoi sapere se e quale forma di rispetto ho io nel mio animo per i defunti. Hai postato video fuori luogo dove si vedeva gente impazzita con armi da fuoco in risposta a sciocchi episodi dove la violenza era una soluzione fuori luogo.
> 
> Se poi ti senti ingiustamente accusato, me ne dispiace, fai valere le tue ragioni con chi di dovere.



Non mi riferivo alla tua eventuale indignazione, ma a quella di tanti altri, ma non l'hai capito. Non so che ti sia successo, qualche mese fa sembravi una persona dotata di un certo pensiero critico. 
La tua battuta era anche divertente, ma fuori luogo. Non è altro che una trollata, nel vero senso del termine. Non è altro che deleteria per questa discussione, già ridicolmente messa nella sezione dei "misteri". Avresti dovuto prendere la mia informazione e documentarti, invece sei partito con la battuta da bar pieno di ignorante tracotanza.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Maggio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo alla tua eventuale indignazione, ma a quella di tanti altri, ma non l'hai capito. Non so che ti sia successo, qualche mese fa sembravi una persona dotata di un certo pensiero critico.
> La tua battuta era anche divertente, ma fuori luogo. Non è altro che una trollata, nel vero senso del termine. Non è altro che deleteria per questa discussione, già ridicolmente messa nella sezione dei "misteri". Avresti dovuto prendere la mia informazione e documentarti, invece sei partito con la battuta da bar pieno di ignorante tracotanza.



Non mi è successo proprio un bel niente, amico. Forse sei tu che ti stai intestardendo. Io ho una mia ben precisa posizione, e su alcune cose sono complottista, ma cerco di riflettere e antepongo la scienza e la cultura assodata a eventuali dicerie ed informazione scorretta. Andare contro il sistema è doveroso, andare contro fatti scientifici di dominio pubblico un po' meno.

Ho appena finito di quotare un tizio che ha riportato cose sbagliate, proprio perché mancante di comprensione scientifica. Eppure sembrava un commento ben formulato.

E, libero di non crederci, la TV è uno dei mezzi a cui dò minor peso, se non proprio zero.

Per l'ubriacone lasciamo perdere, comunque, a margine, io non ti ho mai offeso o fatto oggetto di metafore poco opportune. Perché ti rispetto nonostante tutto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Maggio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi è successo proprio un bel niente, amico. Forse sei tu che ti stai intestardendo. Io ho una mia ben precisa posizione, e su alcune cose sono complottista, ma cerco di riflettere e antepongo la scienza e la cultura assodata a eventuali dicerie ed informazione scorretta. Andare contro il sistema è doveroso, andare contro fatti scientifici di dominio pubblico un po' meno.
> 
> Ho appena finito di quotare un tizio che ha riportato cose sbagliate, proprio perché mancante di comprensione scientifica. Eppure sembrava un commento ben formulato.
> 
> ...



In questo caso hai fatto il troll, la tua battuta rovina la discussione. Impara la netiquette, se ti manca il buon senso. Tra l'altro stai facendo tu l'offeso adesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Un'altra testimonianza sulle uccisioni negli ospedali "non stiamo curando nessuno per covid, uccidono i pazienti!".



ma su decine di migliaia di medici ed infermieri, come è possibile che di certe testimonianze se ne trovino così poche?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Maggio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma su decine di migliaia di medici ed infermieri, come è possibile che di certe testimonianze se ne trovino così poche?



Perchè rischi di perdere il lavoro, e magari la vita. E' ovvio che pochissimi hanno il coraggio di denunciare, di mostrarsi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè rischi di perdere il lavoro, e magari la vita. E' ovvio che pochissimi hanno il coraggio di denunciare, di mostrarsi.



ma figurati, stiamo parlando di un numero di persone da mettere a tacere fuori logica. cioè tu stai parlando di 30.000 omicidi solo in italia e nessuno che dice niente.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Maggio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati, stiamo parlando di un numero di persone da mettere a tacere fuori logica. cioè tu stai parlando di 30.000 omicidi solo in italia e nessuno che dice niente.



Nessuno che dice niente in tv... se non era per me non sapresti nemmeno di questa testimonianza.
Il punto è che infermieri e dottori non sono dei santi, sono corruttibili e corrotti come lo possono essere i politici, i magistrati, i poliziotti, come qualsiasi categoria. Per esempio chi rilascia i certificati di invalidità a chi non ne avrebbe diritto?
Ovviamente non si tratta di qualche raro caso, c'è l'obbligo di seguire gli ordini e la prassi. La farsa del covid era già stata preparata in anticipo, con istruzioni agli ospedali su una possibile pandemia, già da Ottobre 2019.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Maggio 2020)

USA come in Italia, e come nel resto del mondo molto probabilmente. Si attribuiscono morti per/con covid anche a chi non è mai stato testato. In realtà le morti per sars-ncov-19 sono anche meno di quelle dell'influenza degli anni scorsi.
Non esiste alcuna pandemia di un virus letale, esiste una grande messa in scena globale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nessuno che dice niente in tv... se non era per me non sapresti nemmeno di questa testimonianza.
> Il punto è che infermieri e dottori non sono dei santi, sono corruttibili e corrotti come lo possono essere i politici, i magistrati, i poliziotti, come qualsiasi categoria. Per esempio chi rilascia i certificati di invalidità a chi non ne avrebbe diritto?
> Ovviamente non si tratta di qualche raro caso, c'è l'obbligo di seguire gli ordini e la prassi. La farsa del covid era già stata preparata in anticipo, con istruzioni agli ospedali su una possibile pandemia, già da Ottobre 2019.



ma per forza non sarebbe arrivata questa testimonianza, perchè è una semplice cretinata scusa...

ma come puoi corrompere decine di migliaia di persone in tutto il mondo e aspettarti che la verità esca solo da 2-3 testimonianze. a livello locale chiunque conosce medici ed infermieri, anche io. tutti a dire che negli ospedali è un macello. tutti corrotti? 
le bare che sfilano e i morti sulla gazzetta tutto finto? bare vuote ok, ma i nomi dei morti? in un paese si conoscono tutti, i morti sono veri perchè la gente li conosce. gente che sta male con certi sintomi e poi muore tutti insieme per puro caso?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Maggio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma per forza non sarebbe arrivata questa testimonianza, perchè è una semplice cretinata scusa...
> 
> ma come puoi corrompere decine di migliaia di persone in tutto il mondo e aspettarti che la verità esca solo da 2-3 testimonianze. a livello locale chiunque conosce medici ed infermieri, anche io. tutti a dire che negli ospedali è un macello. tutti corrotti?
> le bare che sfilano e i morti sulla gazzetta tutto finto? bare vuote ok, ma i nomi dei morti? in un paese si conoscono tutti, i morti sono veri perchè la gente li conosce. gente che sta male con certi sintomi e poi muore tutti insieme per puro caso?



I medici sono persone credulone come tutti gli altri, sono anzi anche più indottrinati di altri, perchè lo stesso mondo accademico e scientifico è corrotto.
Se vuoi far carriera o mantenere il posto ti adegui, oppure passi per pazzo, perdi il lavoro, ti tolgono internet e ti mettono in TSO.
Nel mondo ci son gli stessi deceduti per covid che per l'influenza annuale. Se ci sono zone in cui c'è stata più mortalità è per un fattore territoriale, non per un contagio più diffuso.
E' chiaro che hanno modificato le statistiche per far apparire una pandemia che non c'è. La quarantena è inutile così come le mascherine, sono anzi cose nocive; la gente si ammala per la quarantena e per l'obbligo della mascherina, poi te lo chiamano covid, se ti ricoverano ti fanno una diagnosi errata e ti uccidono con una cura errata; poi ascrivono la morte per/con covid anche se non sei mai stato testato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I medici sono persone credulone come tutti gli altri, sono anzi anche più indottrinati di altri, perchè lo stesso mondo accademico e scientifico è corrotto.
> Se vuoi far carriera o mantenere il posto ti adegui, oppure passi per pazzo, perdi il lavoro, ti tolgono internet e ti mettono in TSO.
> Nel mondo ci son gli stessi deceduti per covid che per l'influenza annuale. Se ci sono zone in cui c'è stata più mortalità è per un fattore territoriale, non per un contagio più diffuso.
> E' chiaro che hanno modificato le statistiche per far apparire una pandemia che non c'è. La quarantena è inutile così come le mascherine, sono anzi cose nocive; la gente si ammala per la quarantena e per l'obbligo della mascherina, poi te lo chiamano covid, se ti ricoverano ti fanno una diagnosi errata e ti uccidono con una cura errata; poi ascrivono la morte per/con covid anche se non sei mai stato testato.



Spettacolo, se non esistessi dovrebbero inventarti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Maggio 2020)

Questo video come tanti altri è stato più volte eliminato da YT.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spettacolo, se non esistessi dovrebbero inventarti.



Sei pregato di non quotarmi più. Questo tuo post non è altro che trolling, impara la netiquette.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Maggio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I medici sono persone credulone come tutti gli altri, sono anzi anche più indottrinati di altri, perchè lo stesso mondo accademico e scientifico è corrotto.
> Se vuoi far carriera o mantenere il posto ti adegui, oppure passi per pazzo, perdi il lavoro, ti tolgono internet e ti mettono in TSO.
> Nel mondo ci son gli stessi deceduti per covid che per l'influenza annuale. Se ci sono zone in cui c'è stata più mortalità è per un fattore territoriale, non per un contagio più diffuso.
> E' chiaro che hanno modificato le statistiche per far apparire una pandemia che non c'è. La quarantena è inutile così come le mascherine, sono anzi cose nocive; la gente si ammala per la quarantena e per l'obbligo della mascherina, poi te lo chiamano covid, se ti ricoverano ti fanno una diagnosi errata e ti uccidono con una cura errata; poi ascrivono la morte per/con covid anche se non sei mai stato testato.



Ma il fine ultimo quale sarebbe ??
A chi giova tutto ciò?
Chi ha organizzato questo complotto che coinvolge sanità, politica, forze dell'ordine,esercito, ecc?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Maggio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma il fine ultimo quale sarebbe ??
> A chi giova tutto ciò?
> Chi ha organizzato questo complotto che coinvolge sanità, politica, forze dell'ordine,esercito, ecc?



Il complotto moderno c'è dai tempi di Pasteur, che falsificò i risultati dei suoi studi. Lo scopo è l'assoggettazione dell'umanità, il controllo, la schiavitù.
Ho già postato i link in post in questa discussione, li rimetterò dato che repetita juvant e pochi hanno la forza di cliccare le pagine addietro. Nonostante la censura ci sono mille siti e video, pure su YT.


----------



## Konrad (11 Maggio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il complotto moderno c'è dai tempi di Pasteur, che falsificò i risultati dei suoi studi. Lo scopo è l'assogettazione dell'umanità, il controllo, la schiavitù.
> Ho già postato i link in post in questa discussione, li rimetterò dato che repetita juvant e pochi hanno la forza di cliccare le pagine addietro. Nonostante la censura ci sono mille siti e video, pure su YT.



Ci sono migliaia di video e siti che sostengono che la terra sia piatta. Una fake theory...resta una fake theory


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Maggio 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io ero a New york quel giorno e ho praticamente visto tutto dal vivo. Credo sia stata la cosa più terribile a cui abbia mai assistito, avevo 14 anni e ho avuto gli incubi la notte per tantissimo tempo, anche riprendere l'aereo per tornare in Italia fu un trauma, non ci volevo più salire. Se gli aerei non si sono schiantati io cosa ho visto?



Hai avuto un allucinazione ovviamente,sono stati Bill Gates e i rettiliani a darti un allucinogeno nel sonno. 

Ovviamente la mia è ironia per farti capire quanto disagiati sono i complottisti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non per essere polemico, ma nel tuo mondo c'è qualcosa che succede che non sia riconducibile ad un complotto? E bada che non sono un ingenuo, lo sappiamo bene che i soldi smuovono le montagne..però non si può nemmeno pensare che ci sia un complotto dietro ogni cosa..anche perché è matematico che dietro i complotti ci sono delle persone che congiurano, e se OGNI cosa diventa un complotto alla lunga siamo tutti congiuranti..
> 
> Per esempio sono certo che anche sta storia che un uomo deve introitare 2500 calorie al giorno, è tutta un complotto di che produce cibo per farcene consumare di più, un uomo vive senza problemi anche con 900 calorie al giorno..inoltre sono spalleggiati dai produttori di carta igienica perché se mangi di più c4ghi anche di più e i loro profitti crescono..e i produttori di carta igienica sono anche i primi che nascondono nel mondo i benefici dell'uso del bidè, se la gente si lavasse il sedere dopo aver defecato loro ci rimetterebbero..ecco perché nessuno lo adopera tranne noi e i giapponesi che hanno i water con lo spruzzo lava sedere..



Ahahah la storia del bidet mi ha steso


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2020)

Avete sentito la storia di quello che è morto a causa del coma, ma Il Resto del Carlino lo dava morto per Covid?


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Avete sentito la storia di quello che è morto a causa del coma, ma Il Resto del Carlino lo dava morto per Covid?



Il 30enne poliziotto in coma da 2 anni, storia assurda


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il 30enne poliziotto in coma da 2 anni, storia assurda


Non è che si stanno contando anche i decessi senza covid? Sai, per tirarla sulle lunghe e con il governo che si regge in piedi a stento mi viene da complottare pure a me.


----------



## IlProfessore (15 Maggio 2020)

ma il nuovo decreto di 460 pagine? Mi è parso di capire che tra i punti più inquietanti ci siano:

- svariati mln di "rimborso" alle forze di Polizia per il lavoro extra svolto negli ultimi 3 mesi
- possibilità di utilizzare dati INPS privati dei minori con tutore assegnato 
- bonus "vacanze" in realtà limitato e ridotto, non anticipato ma rimborsato nel 2021

inoltre in una guida comportamentale di non so quale ente è indicato ciò:

- distanziamento sociale in spiaggia: si potrà stare in acqua soltanto per nuotare, in caso di annegamento
il bagnino non può intervenire ma è limitato ad "osservare l'annegato fino al torace"


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è che si stanno contando anche i decessi senza covid? Sai, per tirarla sulle lunghe e con il governo che si regge in piedi a stento mi viene da complottare pure a me.



A me sfugge ancora perchè il governo dovrebbe tirarla lunga, al netto di strane teorie del tipo che vogliono volontariamente distruggerci, quale motivazioni ci potrebbe essere?


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me sfugge ancora perchè il governo dovrebbe tirarla lunga, al netto di strane teorie del tipo che vogliono volontariamente distruggerci, quale motivazioni ci potrebbe essere?



Sfugge anche a me.
Allestiscono un complotto per scatenare una recessione che ci porta al medioevo?
Ci svegliamo a frittole nel 1400, quasi 1500.


----------

